# US announces that Drones will now have to be registered.



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

U.S. announces task force to develop drone registry

Good grief, this is getting silly.

You can take my drone from my cold dead hands!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2015)

And who is gonna enforce this silly rule?  And how?

At tremendous expense, our  gubbamint has produced yet another red herring.


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> And who is gonna enforce this silly rule?  And how?
> 
> At tremendous expense, our  gubbamint has produced yet another red herring.



The task force of course. 

Leave to to the government to make things more expensive and complicated than it needs to be.

That said I am already applying for my concealed drone permit.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 20, 2015)

sounds familiar.

Police Are Requiring Citizens 'Register' Their Video Surveillance Systems - Cops Caught On Tape



> Now, a growing number of police departments across the US want access to your video. It may sound like an Orwellian science fiction novel, but it’s true.
> 
> *Surveillance Camera Registration And Mapping,* or SCRAM as it’s called, is a program where police have residents ‘voluntarily’ register their home surveillance systems with the local police. The way the program is supposed to work, is when a crime is committed near your home, police can ‘request’ all the footage that your system recorded. Of course, if you don’t voluntarily give up the footage, police will either take it by force, or get a warrant to secure the footage.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2015)

Stupid people who fly drones around fires and over restricted areas have caused this.
Registration is silly but shooting them down is wasteful.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 20, 2015)

next they will make us register our cameras because we are all pedo creeps with big scary telephoto lenses watching everyone


----------



## gsgary (Oct 20, 2015)

Great I love shooting them out of the sky with a 12 bore, great fun


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> next they will make us register our cameras because we are all pedo creeps with big scary telephoto lenses watching everyone



Not all of us with cameras are pedo's. Some of us are just collecting intell for Al Quida.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > next they will make us register our cameras because we are all pedo creeps with big scary telephoto lenses watching everyone
> ...



Ooooooooooooooooh. I did not know that. Brilliant!


----------



## cgw (Oct 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> U.S. announces task force to develop drone registry
> 
> Good grief, this is getting silly.
> 
> You can take my drone from my cold dead hands!



The obvious problem is in incursion into controlled airspace. That's been unlawful for quite some time. Any dope with enough scratch to buy a GoPro and a drone isn't entitled to bring down an airliner on take-off or landing. Silly? Hardly.


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

cgw said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. announces task force to develop drone registry
> ...



A little Phantom drone wouldn't do anything to a 747 or above. Smaller planes, yeah.

Either way most are limited to 400ft, which is the air space that RC planes used for decades with no problem.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2015)

cgw said:


> ... Any dope with enough scratch to buy a GoPro and a drone isn't entitled to bring down an airliner on take-off or landing. Silly? Hardly.


 But taking one down in level flight at low altitude is perfectly fine? 

I really don't see the difference between these and RC planes, other than that they're a bit more common at the moment.  The craze will pass.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> A little Phantom drone wouldn't do anything to a 747 or above. Smaller planes, yeah.
> 
> Either way most are limited to 400ft, which is the air space that RC planes used for decades with no problem.



Before said 787 even _lands _after being hit by a drone, they will be outlawed due to the knee-jerk, Chicken Little reactionists.




cgw said:


> Any dope with enough scratch to buy a GoPro and a drone isn't entitled to bring down an airliner on take-off or landing. Silly? Hardly.




You must not be aware of the 5-mile radius law.


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > A little Phantom drone wouldn't do anything to a 747 or above. Smaller planes, yeah.
> ...



Who ever came up with the "drone" name really screwed it up for everyone. Call it an RC Quadcopter and nobody would be freaking out.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Who ever came up with the "drone" name really screwed it up for everyone. Call it an RC Quadcopter and nobody would be freaking out.



What about the ones with 6 blades?  Or 8? Or 12?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2015)

I disagree that this craze "will pass"...personally, I think that it's going to become more prevalent. I recall the CB radio craze, with strict licensing and FCC enforcement efforts to find and fine unlicensed operators, but now...ehhh...the US govt. has relaxed on it a lot, and the craze HAS in fact, passed from popularity to oddity. 

My personal feeling is that the so-called authorities in the USA are being incredibly over-reactive, making this into a huge boogeyman issue when it really is not that big an issue. But I could be wrong about that. I really am not certain what could or might happen if a small copter is impacted by a full-sized helicopters rotors; will the drone be smashed to smithereens? Will the full-size helicopter's rotors suffer catastrophic failure? What about jet aircraft? What would happen if a small quad copter were sucked into one of the engines of say, a 737 at low altitude?

Any ideas, case studies, news articles, or scientific papers or studies showing how much damage these small copters can/could do to larger aircraft?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I disagree that this craze "will pass"...personally, I think that it's going to become more prevalent. I recall the CB radio craze, with strict licensing and FCC enforcement efforts to find and fine unlicensed operators, but now...ehhh...the US govt. has relaxed on it a lot, and the craze HAS in fact, passed from popularity to oddity...


 Interestingly enough, the CB radio craze was exactly what I had in mind; it lasted for what maybe five years?  The only people who use them now are people who actually need that form of communication.  I'm sure in a few years, the drone craze will fizzle out and their use will be relegated to serious entheusiasts (who by and large follow the rules), and those who have an actual use for them.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2015)

Derrel said:


> ......... But I could be wrong about that. I really am not certain what could or might happen if a small copter is impacted by a full-sized helicopters rotors; will the drone be smashed to smithereens? Will the full-size helicopter's rotors suffer catastrophic failure? What about jet aircraft? What would happen if a small quad copter were sucked into one of the engines of say, a 737 at low altitude?.........



$Millions has been spent studying what happens with bird strikes, and birds are fairly 'soft' in terms of impacts.  I suspect a 'hard' drone could easily cause much more damage.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree that this craze "will pass"...personally, I think that it's going to become more prevalent. I recall the CB radio craze, with strict licensing and FCC enforcement efforts to find and fine unlicensed operators, but now...ehhh...the US govt. has relaxed on it a lot, and the craze HAS in fact, passed from popularity to oddity...
> ...



The CB radio craze has declined in part due to FRS radio and other open-to-the-public frequencies, as well as the advent of cell phones.  

So far, I see no 'replacement' on the horizon for drones.


----------



## cgw (Oct 20, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I disagree that this craze "will pass"...personally, I think that it's going to become more prevalent. I recall the CB radio craze, with strict licensing and FCC enforcement efforts to find and fine unlicensed operators, but now...ehhh...the US govt. has relaxed on it a lot, and the craze HAS in fact, passed from popularity to oddity.
> 
> My personal feeling is that the so-called authorities in the USA are being incredibly over-reactive, making this into a huge boogeyman issue when it really is not that big an issue. But I could be wrong about that. I really am not certain what could or might happen if a small copter is impacted by a full-sized helicopters rotors; will the drone be smashed to smithereens? Will the full-size helicopter's rotors suffer catastrophic failure? What about jet aircraft? What would happen if a small quad copter were sucked into one of the engines of say, a 737 at low altitude?
> 
> Any ideas, case studies, news articles, or scientific papers or studies showing how much damage these small copters can/could do to larger aircraft?




Remember this one?

Airplane crash-lands into Hudson River; all aboard reported safe - CNN.com


----------



## cgw (Oct 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > A little Phantom drone wouldn't do anything to a 747 or above. Smaller planes, yeah.
> ...



I am but they aren't and that's the problem.


----------



## waday (Oct 20, 2015)

This thread is droning on


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

cgw said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree that this craze "will pass"...personally, I think that it's going to become more prevalent. I recall the CB radio craze, with strict licensing and FCC enforcement efforts to find and fine unlicensed operators, but now...ehhh...the US govt. has relaxed on it a lot, and the craze HAS in fact, passed from popularity to oddity.
> ...



That was a flock of geese weighing anaverage of 7-14lbs each. A 3lb single drone isn't going to do nearly as much damage.


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> $Millions has been spent studying what happens with bird strikes, and birds are fairly 'soft' in terms of impacts.  I suspect a 'hard' drone could easily cause much more damage.



Disagree, you hit a bird and it turns into a meat sack, hit a drone and it shatters into little pieces. Plus a bird big enough to be a threat to a plan would weight much more than an average drone.


----------



## cgw (Oct 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > $Millions has been spent studying what happens with bird strikes, and birds are fairly 'soft' in terms of impacts.  I suspect a 'hard' drone could easily cause much more damage.
> ...



You're kidding, right? Little pieces just slip right between the fan vanes with no problem. Jeesh.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 20, 2015)

Okay, I'm not sure what I am agreeing to.  What I do know is that I don't want to be in a plane, helicopter nor jet of any size that is interfered with by a drone.  No matter how large the jet or how small the drone.

Not even typing what kind of stuff could possibly be put on a drone but guessing if it can lift a GoPro it could lift.....  I have had to throw out travel sized bottles of lotions before boarding before.

It's a crazy world out there.  I know because I read TPF


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

cgw said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Nope. Sure there would be some damage but not nearly as much as a bunch of geese hitting the vanes. Also birds can clog intakes.

At approach speeds a drone would just bounce of the windscreen. They aren't nearly as heavy and dense as people think.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 21, 2015)

I think these can go farther and higher than RC; they're considered unmanned aircraft. I think it's a good idea to have them all be registered.

There have already been incidents in my area a couple of times with one interfering with air care trying to land. How much damage one could cause seems to be a moot point - the choppers _will not land_ if a drone is being flown at the scene. So the person injured (and probably in critical condition if they needed to be airlifted) was delayed in getting transported to the hospital. I think that's enough to make it a law that these need to be registered so if there is a violation of airspace or an interference with care flight choppers that could more likely be enforced.

There was interference with some fire fighting choppers recently on the west coast; I read that there were 5 drones at the scene and a couple of them were even following/chasing the helicopters. If the choppers were prevented from being able to work on extinguishing the fires, something has to be done.

Apparently there are way more of these being flown that was ever anticipated. I think too that eventually the novelty will wear off and many will end up in garages and basements, except for people who have a real use for them.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 21, 2015)

worried about vanes?  add a grill, then cook bacon.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 21, 2015)

And to register the drone the govt should request that the applicant have taken a two week course on proper drone safety, and only professional photographers be allowed to place a recording devise on said drone.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2015)

It won't be pro shooters that will be allowed to fly.

It will be private detectives.  And cops. And real estate agents.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 21, 2015)

I saw a commercial on TV (late night! lol) for some little buzzing contraption that wasn't a drone but is an obvious imitation, and it was shown hovering over someone's backyard with a young woman on a lawn chair in a bathing suit... That doesn't help to have something similar to a drone being advertised for _that _purpose. Unfortunately it's always the problem situations and questionable use that causes there to be tighter restrictions.


----------

